# كيف اكون مهندس ناجح علميا وماديا ارجو الافادة



## مروان20 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

انا مهنس طبي مر علي تخرجي ثلاث اعوم والي الان لم استطع العمل بشركة
تشبع جميع رغباتي العلمية والمادية 
ارجو اتساعدوني في ذالك بنصائحكم اوي طريقة اخري مع العلم اني
احب العمل جدا واسعي دائما للتميز


----------



## magdy el wakeel (9 ديسمبر 2007)

عزيزى مهندس مروان انا اكبر منك سنا واعتقد انى اكثر خبرة فى الحياة لذلك نصيحتى اليك ان يعينك الله وتظل كما انت محافظا على اداب الاسلام فى كل نواحى حياتك اخى لقد تقلبت ذات اليمين والشمال وحين هدانى الله وجدت ابوابا مغلقة تفتح وتوفيقا و رضا وقناعة وراحة نفسية لا يحسها الا من عاش التجربة لذلك اعانك الله على ان تظل كما انت تقيا نقيا ورزقنا واياك رؤية وجهه الكريم اللهم امين.


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*النجاح*

لكي تكون ناجح لابد ان تنجح في الدين قبل اي شيئ
ولابد ان تؤثر هوا الله سبحانه علي هواك 
لانه يقول


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*اعتذار*

اعتذر لاني لم اكمل قول الله سبحانه وتعالي لكني سوف اكمله بمجرد ان ابحث عن النص


----------



## مروان20 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخ مجدي واخ احمد علي مروركم ولكن عذراانا لا اتكلم عن الدين واعلم جيدا ان التوفيق من عند الله والحمد لله علي انني ملتزم علي قدر استطاعتي في الدين والكمال لله وحده سبحانه وتعالي 
اما المقصود هنا الحياة العلمية بالتفصيل اولا والعملية ثانيا اي تقريبا كيف ادير حياتي العلمية والعملية وليس الخاصة ولكم من الله كل الخير


----------



## مروان20 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

والرجاء توضيح الكلام حتي يستفيدا زملائي المهندسين الطبين الجدد حتي لا يسطدموا بواقع اليم
ويائس ولكم من الله كل خير


----------



## منشلو (10 ديسمبر 2007)

يااخ مروان انى اشاركك نفس الرغبه ونعم بالله التوفيق من عنده ولكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## مروان20 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر اخت منشلو علي المرور وهدانا واياكي الي الطريق المرغوب:11:


----------



## هيثم يعقوب (10 ديسمبر 2007)

اعانى نفس المشكله اخوى مروان على الاقل انت اشتغلت اما انا بعد ما اشتغلت بس موضوع مهم


----------



## مروان20 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

احب ان اشكرك اخ هيثم علي مرورك
ولن المشكلة مهو في الشغل كم منا عمل في وظائف وتركها سريعا
اما بالنسبة لي تحملت الكثير من المشاكل في عملي وكان من اخرها انني اعاني من الكولون العصبي لما حملت نفسي به
من تخلف صاحب العمل بل انه غريب في تصرفاته لدرجة انه كان يخفي عني بعض المعلومات المهمة في الصيانةبطريقة تجعلني اتخيل اني صبي صغيرولكي لا اطيل عليك نحن في انتظار من هم اكبر منا لكي يفيدونا لانه من الواضح ان كبار المهندسين الكبار في قسم الهندسة الطبية يعانون من مشاكل نفسية تخص جيل الالفين من المهندسين الجدد وادعو من الله ان يهدينا ويهديهم الي الطريق لما فيه رفعة المجتمع العربي في هذا التخصص حتي نقلل مدي التخلف الذي وصلنا له


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## خالدالساهد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

اظن ان النجاح العلمي 

سوف يتحقق اذا وضعت لنفسك اهداااف بعيدة المدى


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

بلا شك ثقتك في الله سبحانة وتعالي ثم في نفسك من الاسباب الرئيسية ثم حبك لمهنتك ثم اثبات ذاتك لنفسك بانة ليس هناك شئ بعيد فللمستحيل قد توجد طرق ... 
لا عن نجاح بل عن خبرة .


----------



## tweete (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مهندس لمياء
من الجيد ان يشعر الانسان انه يريد التعلم عليك بالعلم القراءه الملازمه علي البحث والتطوير للنفس بالقراءه الكورسات وهذا من صفات المسلم لان الله حثنا علي العلم وثقتك بالله وبنفسك وحبك للشيء اكيد هتبدع ولكن لابد لك من الثقه بالله وبنفسك وطريق الالف ميل يبدا بخطوه لابد ان تحاول ولازم عشان نتعلم الوقوف نقع ونقع ونحاول ونجرب حتي نقف ونكون شيء
وفي النهايه وفقنا الله جميعا 
في حفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## انجينيراحمد (16 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا اناشدك يا اخ مروان ان تحدثنى عما حدث لك 
انا اريد ان ادخل قسم الهندسه الطبيه و بعد ما شفت ما كتبته انا خايف من دخوله 
فممكن يعنى لو انك تعتبرنى اخ لك 
بم تنصحنى و انا لسه على اول الطريق


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

tweete قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مهندس لمياء
> من الجيد ان يشعر الانسان انه يريد التعلم عليك بالعلم القراءه الملازمه علي البحث والتطوير للنفس بالقراءه الكورسات وهذا من صفات المسلم لان الله حثنا علي العلم وثقتك بالله وبنفسك وحبك للشيء اكيد هتبدع ولكن لابد لك من الثقه بالله وبنفسك وطريق الالف ميل يبدا بخطوه لابد ان تحاول ولازم عشان نتعلم الوقوف نقع ونقع ونحاول ونجرب حتي نقف ونكون شيء
> وفي النهايه وفقنا الله جميعا
> في حفظ الله ورعايته


:20: 
معك حق شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tweete (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
حبيت اسجل تعليقي عن زميلي الذي يتخوف من دراسه الهندسه الحيويه الطبيه والمنظومات biomedical engineer وهي دراسه تجمع ما بين الطب والهندسه وهي عوزه ابداع وحب والتزام مش اكتر مواد عاديه تتعلق باسم الماده منها الهارد وير والسوفت وير وعلاقه الاجهزه بجسم الانسان الموضوع سهل والله ولا داعي للخوف والقلق وان شاء الله موفق واذا هناك اي استفسار راسلني


----------



## tweete (26 يوليو 2008)

عندي اضافه من فضلكم مجالنا عاوز مشروع نكون احنا اسياد الموقف صيانه او مبيعات او اكمال دراسات عليا الماستر يعني او البرمجه اي سفت وير او هارد وير يعني ومجرد فتح مكان للصيانه هيكون كويس ومع الوقت والشغل في المجال هتتكون الخبره انا خريجه 2006 بدات اول ما بدات الماستر ولم انتهي منها عملت في التصنيع ورشه تصنيع وحده اسنان كامله بدوائرها الكهربيه ثم في شركه اطراف صناعه عملت في قسم البحث والتطوير ثم اخيرا في المجال الاداري عن المناقصات واداره المستشفيات ده مختصر عن سنتين والرزق بيجري ور ي صحبه وان شاء الله موفق يا اخي ولكن لابد من السعي والصبر وما ضاقت الا ما فرجت وخير يااخي


----------



## tweete (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
وافكر في عمل مشروع واريد من يساندني في عمل مشروع صغير نبدأ به


----------



## العقله (29 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله في الجميع وسدد على طريق الهدى خطانا


----------



## عيســـى (1 أغسطس 2008)

كلماتكم تعيد لنا الأمل جازاكم الله خيرا جميعكم


----------

